# Some cool pics of Arnold and Superstar Billy Graham



## MeatZatk (Oct 10, 2007)

SBG benching 580lbs!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy shit he was huge!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2007)

Tall too.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

he looks like a neanderthal


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

look at the forearms on that dude...jesus.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool pics.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 11, 2007)

What happened to him 






Did the steriods do it?


----------



## Mags (Oct 16, 2007)

Arnolds quads and calves look pretty big in these pics.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 17, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> What happened to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My guess is got old and stopped BBing....and for sure not using any drugs. A guy that age doesn't have natural test levels to hold on to large amounts of muscle.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 15, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> What happened to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me your kidding...


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that guy is just large boned....because his muscles are not any bigger than arnolds.. HE just looks bigger. For him to have the same look as arnold he would have to be much bigger.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2007)

Holy shit! I just went on a 2 hour detour reading about Billy Graham, because I didn't know anything about him. He was  a great man in almost every way!


----------

